# dawson forest wma(pic added)



## radar (Oct 3, 2008)

hunted this evening finely got him  2.5yr.old 8pt. 120pd. dressed seen him sun. chasing does found his scrapes and it paid off. pic. taken mon. 10/05/08


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 4, 2008)

*PICS*


----------



## bany (Oct 4, 2008)

Is that all you have for us?


----------



## radar (Oct 4, 2008)

what else do you need.


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 4, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen.  

jk congrats


----------



## radar (Oct 4, 2008)

if you need proof that bad go to wilkes and ask to see shane hester deer. i got pic. on  my phone i guess i could met you and show you


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats to you Shane I'll be at the cornfields next to DF wma all weekend next weekend, seeing good sign and acornd everywhere.


----------



## bany (Oct 4, 2008)

Pic would be cool! thought maybe you'd give GPS location time of day, wind direction and so on!! just kidding! I got an 8pt two years ago @ Dawson forest similar to what your describing, Firearms though. It scored about 110 so I was interested to see yours. Wondering too if you went deep in or not so far. CONGRATS!


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 4, 2008)

CONGRATS on a nice buck.
I found a couple of scrapes myself. a little early but definetly scrapes. The sign is there and white oak acorns abundant.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 5, 2008)

but would like to see photos also congrads on the successful hunt


----------



## radar (Oct 6, 2008)

here  you  go


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice 8pt
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## bany (Oct 7, 2008)

Right on!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> Congrats to you Shane I'll be at the cornfields next to DF wma all weekend next weekend, seeing good sign and acornd everywhere.


I wanna go Congrats Radar on the buck!!


----------



## 30.06 Remington Spike (Nov 1, 2008)

Been their today. seen sign but no deer.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats. I would be very happy with that deer.


----------

